# [SOLVED] 1st build question(s)



## Red Rover (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey!
This will be my first real build, other than the Frankenputers in the past.
I had a Dell XPS710 which the mobo died so needing to put together something substantial. Since I'm looking for work, price is a major concern. 

My first question is can I use the chip from the XPS with a new compatible mobo? It's a Core 2 Duo E6700. I've seen a few mobo's around $70 retail that list it compatible. 

My tech background isn't pro by any means but I am comfortable taking or building one of these. My concern is chip install I guess as I've never gone that deep into it. As far as replacing just about everything else I've done so before, not rocket science. 

I have a DVD burner, card reader, 4 HD's, video card, audio card from the XPS I'd like to use in the new machine too. I know I'll need to download the drivers ... hopefully PnP to start then DL what I need. 

I'm also getting a fresh version of XP Pro, never installed an OS from start either. 

Advise, suggestions all feedback welcome. 
Thanks in advance, not to many places for me on this one so I'm hoping here will help.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 1st build question(s)*

First are you absolutely sure its the motherboard thats dead on your dell? If the pc isn't posting it can be almost any component in the machine. Have you bench tested it?


----------



## Red Rover (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: 1st build question(s)*

When it "died" the fans would kick on for a couple seconds then die off and nothing would happen. When I searched for similar situations I read that's a mobo failure of that model, I also read a small yellow light would be on at the top edge of the board .. I had the same. 

The C drive does run fine as an ext HD with the pc I'm on now so no damage there.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 1st build question(s)*

Dell XPS series use bATX (backwards) mounting for the Mobo and the I/O plate is commonly not removable so you will probably have to include a case in the budget.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 1st build question(s)*



Red Rover said:


> When it "died" the fans would kick on for a couple seconds then die off and nothing would happen.


That actually sounds like a grounding issue. Meaning the motherboard is shutting off on purpose because it's electrically grounding in the case.

Try running the machine without the case and see if it does the same. If we can actually fix your current machine without buying anything that would be more cost effective.


----------



## Red Rover (Mar 17, 2011)

Not quite sure what you mean by running without the case. Have you ever seen one of these monsters? hahaha I can post a pic if you really want to see.

The main reason I came to the "dead" conclusion was a thread here. I'll post it and you can read. Mobo death is not uncommon with this model it seems. PSU is also proprietary so that makes replacement with another one impossible. New or used Dell mobo's are in the $500 range, not kidding. I've seen quite a few people in my same position. I went through the other posts and tried removing RAM Vid card etc and tried to boot to no avail.

Here is the thread with the exact same diagnosis as mine.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/dell-xps-710-solid-amber-light-unresponsive-411575.html


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 1st build question(s)*



Red Rover said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by running without the case. Have you ever seen one of these monsters? hahaha I can post a pic if you really want to see.


You assemble the machines components outside it's case. This would be a very basic thing to try , I didn't see them attempt it in that thread.

Also ,the machine won't post with no ram or gpu so running w/o them would produce the same results.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 1st build question(s)*

Bench Test is as follows.
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Red Rover (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: 1st build question(s)*

OK, officially completed my first bench test. Felt like open heart surgery. lol I didn't have the mobo box so just used a big piece of cardboard on the dining room table.

I powered it up and got the amber light again but that was it. The monitor on button didn't even go to green. I'm guessing that's the sign it's toast? 

Tyree, the psu and mobo are proprietary so replacing is not an option. 

I guess my next move is back to my original question. 
Here is the mobo I was looking at ... Micro Center - ASUS P5G41C-M LGA 775 G41 mATX Motherboard P5G41C-M

It seems to be the most compatible with the Core 2 Duo and 4 banks of RAM like my old machine.
I guess the advise I need is with a case, psu, and new hd, can I use the old E6700 chip with this new board? I know very little about installing chips.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 1st build question(s)*

You can use your CPU with that Mobo. Better deal on a mATX Mobo: ASUS P5G41-M LE/CSM $60: Newegg.com - ASUS P5G41-M LE/CSM LGA 775 Intel G41 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## Red Rover (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: 1st build question(s)*

The only thing is I have 4 x 1GB DDR2 from the old machine. I'd like to max the RAM if I can. For an extra $11 I get 4GB instead of 2GB. (well, 3.2 or whatever the max is)
Make sense?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 1st build question(s)*

A 2X2 GB matched pair would be the preferred RAM configuration to avoid any problems.


----------



## Red Rover (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: 1st build question(s)*

Wouldn't I also be able to do that with the 4 slot board? Eventually go to a 2x2GB set up. 
These are things I'm not very versed in. Using the old RAM saves me a good $70 and right now that's a lot.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 1st build question(s)*

I unsure if the Mobo you linked to can use 4 sticks of DDR2. :4-dontkno
2 x DIMM, DDR3 1333 (O.C.) / 1066 / 800 MHz
2 x DIMM, DDR2 1066 (O.C.) / 800 / 667 MHz


----------



## Red Rover (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok, Tyree I'm caving on your suggestion and going that way.  (new mobo with 2 x2GB, found a good deal with a rebate).

This may be another dumb question, but can I use the XPS case with a new 775 mobo and power unit? It's a cool case and nice fan/air flow. Shame to waste it.

I've read and heard my psu is proprietary to that Dell mobo, but since a new one is still just a 775 board I could use the mobo tray and just put a new psu and board in?

Never mind. I just realized Dell reverses the layout of the mobo (which side all the connecting ports are on the back of the board). Proprietary again. Dell bastards! hahaha
Even the drill holes on the power supply are opposite from all the photos I've seen of other psu's. Hmmm. 

Ok back to fresh build plan. I am planning on swiping the case fans (120mm), graphics card and audio card. I think that's about all I can salvage from the XPS. The rest maybe put up on ebay.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: 1st build question(s)*



> I just realized Dell reverses the layout of the mobo (which side all the connecting ports are on the back of the board). Proprietary again. Dell bastards!


Actually Dell is not to blame. That layout is the BTX form factor. It was proposed by Intel in fact (which also originally came up with ATX), and was to be replacement of the ATX FF. It is actually well thought out and allows better air flow around the motherboard components. Only Dell, Gateway, and a couple other OEM manufacturers picked it up and only Intel manufactured BTX motherboards.

PS: The power supply should be compatible with an ATX case.


----------



## Red Rover (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: 1st build question(s)*

Nice, thanks gcavan! 
I'll have to check the mounting holes first before I buy a next psu. That would be a nice $100 savings and a free 750W supply. 
It does have the dual power cables to the mobo. I guess I would just use the 24 pin and not the 20 pin cable?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 1st build question(s)*

What Brand & Model is the 750W PSU?
Any Mobo can be used in a bATX case (just turn it around) but the I/O plate is usually part of the case and not removable.


----------



## nironoshi (Mar 24, 2011)

The PSU is stamped a Dell N750P-00, and that's about it. 12v ~ 18a. 
Looking at the mobo tray and I/O plate I would have to install the mobo face down and that wouldn't work. The back bezel is not removable and the contour of the case (if you've seen one makes any job like that impossible. It was worth a shot but doesn't look feasible. 

Here is an updated "shopping" list if you can advise ... (using Microcenter as they are very close making returns very easy and pricing very close to Newegg)

Caviar Blue 500GB 7,200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive WD5000AAKS - OEM

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus Universal CPU Cooler 

Thermaltake Dokker VM600M1W2Z ATX Mid Tower 

ASUS P5G41-M LX2/GB LGA 775 G41 mATX Motherboard

Patriot Extreme Performance Gaming Series 4GB DDR2-800 (PC2-6400) CL5 Dual Channel 

Desktop Memory Kit (Two 2GB Memory Modules)

Cooler Master GX Series 750W ATX Power Supply

I came onto the forums before wondering why I could not get a video signal, my PSU seemed to not have enough juice to run my video card.

So to remedy this, I bought a 1000W power supply, as I want to run 2 cards. When the PSU arrived today, I installed it, and did a test run, everything started up for .5secs, the PSU beeped a few times and ran the fan, so I decided to shut it down.

I removed one of the video cards, suspecting it might be too much to handle, not sure how, and started again, I was greeted by nothing, at all, a blue LED light on one fan, but no movement.

I cant for the life of me understand why a 500W PSU ran everything but the video card indefinantly, but a 1000w PSU cant run anything at all.

Is my PSU bad? Can it not draw enough power out of the wall? It is getting frustrating as I believed this to be the answer to my problems.

The Power Supply:
Newegg.com - Rosewill BRONZE Series RBR1000-M 1000W [email protected]°C, 80Plus Bronze Certified,Modular Cable Design,ATX12V v2.3/ EPS12V,SLI Ready,CrossFire Ready,Active PFC"Compatible with Core i7, i5" Power Supply

Mobo:
ASUS M4A79XTD EVO AM3 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard

Vid Card (X2)
Sapphire Toxic Radeon 6850 1GB vid card

CPU:
Phenom 2 Thuban black edition six-core

now the 500W wont work, so I think its safe to assume the 1k watt psu fried everything. Too frustrated to continue.

It's alive ... it's ALIVE!!!! muahahah. Thanks everyone for all your help. You can close this thread out, mission accomplished.


----------

